# Pepper left me so fast....



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, Pepper just died.

I looked into the tank after school today, about 4 o clock, and I noticed he was just staying by the filter. I used the net and got him to scoot away, when I noticed his lips were white, and his belly looked swollen. He refused to swim and went right back to his spot by the filter. I removed him, and switched him out, and put him in my 1.5 gallon tank, to see if he would be better. He didn't appear any better, he swam a little bit, but mostly stayed in one spot. I took a few pictures of him, and then started my homework. This was about 7:00 o clock. He wasn't even in there for an hour when I noticed him swimming as fast as he could, in circled, and then he sank, fast. I let him sit a minute, thinking he was resting, but he didn't move. I used the net and poked it by him, and no response. He was gone, forever.

I hate the feeling of guilt that you blame yourself, but right now I'm so upset. I only had him for about a year, and now he's gone. He had so much personality. He would swim up to greet me every morning, and he loved hanging out by the cory cats, trying to steal their food. He was one of my favorites, and now he's gone. 

I hate it right now, thinking I did something wrong, but I don't like this feeling of guilt, ya know? Anyway, I just wanted to post this..... At least I got a picture of him minutes before he was gone. I also got a video of him yesterday, swimming around happily. He sure went fast, though.

May he swim under the Rainbow Bridge until we meet again....

I love you Pepper. <3


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Pepper


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, I'm so sorry about Pepper! He had a good life with you with lots of love.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awww....So sorry! RIP.


----------

